# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه > حرفه ای: باز کردن فایل عکس روی سرور

## masoode

سلام
من تعدادی کلاینت دارم و یک سرور که روی سرور یک فولدر Share کرده ام و در کامپیوتر خودم (ایستگاه مهندسی) با آدرس //192.168.0.188/images قابل دسترسی است (البته یک بار از طریق ویندوز اکسپلورر وارد این فورلدر شدم و لاگین کردم و تیک save password را زده ام).
کلاینت ها نباید بتوانند مستقیم به آن فولدر دسترسی داشته باشند اما عکس ها روی برنامه ای که من نوشته ام (با دلفی) باز شود.
این دسترسی ها چگونه ممکن است؟
البته برنامه های بعضی از کلاینتها با دلفی بعضی با C#‎ و بعضی هم با Labview است.

----------


## Mask

این روش اشتباه هست. چون اگر دسترسی شبکه ای به این فایل بدهید برای برنامه، کاربر هم با WindowsExplorer توانایی مراجعه به اون رو داره.
در این مواقع بهترین راه استفاده از وب سرور هست. یک وب سرور راه اندازی کنین و کاربر تعریف کنین و با اهراز هویت عکسهارو به کاربر نمایش بدهید.

----------


## masoode

ممنون
مشکل اصلی من این بود:
من عکس ها را مستقیم در دیتابیس ذخیره می کردم (تعداد عکسها نسبتا زیاد است اما حجم فایل عکس ها کم) اما همکارانم که با Labview کار میکردند قادر با باز کردن و نمایش آنها نبودند. نهایتا تصمیم گرفتیم که فایل ها را به اشتراک بگذاریم که شدیدا امنیت شبکه دچار مشکل می شد. اما همکارانم توانستند با استفاده از توابع دات نت در Labview عکس ها را بخوانند و مشکل حل شد.
ممنون از توجه شما

----------

